# Läufer bei PCGH



## JackOnell (19. März 2016)

*Läufer bei PCGH*

Nabend zusammen,

gibt es hier bei uns auch ein paar Sportlich aktive User ?
Ich bin zB ein Laufjunky weshalb ich eigentlich nur noch sehr wenig Zeit für PCGH habe....leider hat mein Tag nur 24 Stunden und jeden zweiten Tag Knipse ich mir 1 oder 2 Stunden für Ausdauertraining (Laufen) ab.
Zurzeit Laufe ich zwischen 10 und 25 Km pro Lauf und mein nächstes Ziel sind 30 Km

Falls es einen Läuferthread gibt habe ich den noch nicht gefunden
MFG 
Jack


----------



## TollerHecht (19. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Meine Wohnung - MC Donalds sind rund 900m, da fahre ich lieber.


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich laufe auch, und zwar mehrmals am abend zum Kühlschrank. Ich wiege aktuell 182 Kilo, war aber auch schonmal schwerer. Joggen kann ich vergessen. Ich komm ja noch nicht mal in den zweiten Stock ohne Atemnot und pause


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Sportlich aktiv? Gelegentlich, wenns grade passt und vor allem - eine interessante Sportart ansteht.
Laufen finde ich persönlich unglaublich langweilig (auch wenn ich Leute verstehe die das gerne tun). Ich haue da lieber mal ne kleine Hartgummikugel gewaltsam gegen ne Wand 

Wirklich regelmäßig malträtiere ich meinen Körper (leider) nicht. Ich würde gerne mehr Sport machen aber zumeist lässt es das Arbeitspensum kaum zu. Glücklicherweise reichts aber dafür, halbwegs fit zu sein, sprich ich falle nicht ins Koma wenn ich mal 10 Stockwerke ne Treppe hochsprinten muss.

@Jack: Lauftreff der Hütte ne Option?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Bis vor wenigen Jahren hatte ich mir den Luxus noch gegönnt so 2 - 3 x die Woche so 3 - 4 km zu laufen aber danach war der Job so Meilen fressend das ich es dran gegeben hatte und mittlerweile sagt die Gesundheit eher njet.


----------



## Kinguin (19. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Gibt ein Sportthread,der von einigen User (darunter auch ich) relativ oft genutzt wird. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/304423-der-bodybuilder-und-sport-thread.html

Um deine Frage zu beantworten,da ich aktuell im Kraftsport eingeschränkt bin,habe ich wieder mehr Cardio auf dem Plan,vorher nur zum Warmmachen.
Persönlich bin ich kein Fan von langem Joggen,ich trainiere am liebsten in Intervallen,halt Sprinten,Pause usw.Da ist man nach kürzester Zeit ziemlich kaputt.Viele Laufeinheiten baue ich unter der Woche nicht ein (2 so),mir ist das Ganze dann doch zu monoton.Dann lieber andere Sportarten für die Ausdauer.^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Also ich laufe auch, allerdings mit einem Ball am Fuß. 

Joggen finde ich sehr langweilig, da verliere ich nach 5 Min. die Laune dazu. Ich weiß einfach nicht wieso.

Deswegen laufe ich 

a) bei Ausdauerläufen/Übungen in der Schule (8Min Lauf -> so viele Runden wie möglich oder 1.5 km Lauf -> so schnell wie möglich)

b) wenn ich Fußball spiele oder trainiere


----------



## JackOnell (20. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

@Alk
Für die Hüttengemeinschaft werde ich kaum Zeit finden, allerdings habe ich mir den Firmenlauf in Dillingen auf den Plan geschrieben.

Also ich komme mit dem Laufen am besten hin, zusammen mit meinem Trainingspartner meinem Hund  geht das am besten. 
Für Ballspiele und für Krafttraining kann ich mich zB nicht begeistern


----------



## Noxxphox (20. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

ich laufe auf arbeit genug xD 
da komm ich locker auf meine 3km+ am tag + n paar höhenmeter, sodas ich mir das getrost sparen kann. mit werkzeug hat das dann sogar nen richtigen trainingseffekt 

auserhalb der arbeit gros rumzurennen wäre ich aber ehrlich gesagt wohl viel zu faul für.
aber die richtige anlaufstelle fpr dich wäre wohl der pcgh sportler thread


----------



## DarfVadder (20. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Die einzige Strecke die ich laufe ist die vom Sofa zum Kühlschrank und wieder zurück.
Das aber mehrmals täglich


----------



## TollerHecht (20. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich würde mir blöd vorkommen sinnlos durch die Gegend zu rennen, wenn ich diese "Jogger" sehe die mit 300 km/h an mir vorbeilaufen und dann erstmal drei Stunden an der Ampel warten obwohl grün ist, da sie nicht mehr können


----------



## JackOnell (20. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Naja, ich laufe meist durch den Wald und komme so weniger an Ampeln vorbei. Und bei der Tätigkeit kommt es weniger auf die Geschwindigkeit als auf die Ausdauer an, allerdings Laufe ich auch in verschiedenen Pulszonen und somit je nach Training schneller oder Langsamer...

Sinnlos naja sieht jeder anders mir zB gefällt Fußball Weniger.... Der arme Ball 

Es ist halt interessant seine Grenzen auszuloten, und zu steigern


----------



## DarfVadder (23. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Wenn ich meine Grenzen austesten will, mach ich immer bei einem Wettessen mit.


----------



## Kinguin (25. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Man kann doch beides machen,nur eben nicht gleichzeitig. ^^
Bei mir in der Stadt gibt es coolen Park,da kann man ganz gut laufen und wenn man recht früh morgens aufsteht dann läuft man auch keinem über dem Weg


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also ich laufe auch, allerdings mit einem Ball am Fuß.
> 
> Joggen finde ich sehr langweilig, da verliere ich nach 5 Min. die Laune dazu. Ich weiß einfach nicht wieso.
> 
> ...


----------



## JackOnell (28. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich muss auch sagen das es für mich einen Riesen Ausgleich schafft, ich arbeite F-M-N und sitze zwischen 6-8 Stunden in einem Leitstand. 
Da hat sich die Aktivität positiv auf mein allgemeines Wohlbefinden ausgewirkt... Das mal neben meinem persönlichen Ehrgeiz


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Was ist FMN?

EDIT: Ok, hab's gerafft


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*



Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist FMN?



Gut für den Geldbeutel aber schlecht für Gesundheit und vor allem die Befähigung schlafen zu können (zumindest bei mir). Glücklicherweise hab ich die Schichtdienstzeiten mittlerweile hinter mir gelassen, hab aber großen Respekt vor denjenigen die das teilweise ihr Leben lang machen/gemacht haben.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass Sport da zumindest nen kleinen Ausgleich schaffen kann.


----------



## drebbin (28. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich bin eher ein unkonstanter Typus was Sport angeht.
Aber wenn ich mal wieder ein Hoch habe gehe ich eigentlich 2 mal die Woche zum Fussball und wenn ich Zeit habe kommt da durchaus einmal joggen (ca 1h) und eventuell noch ein Abend mit etwas Workout dazu. Wenn ich so eine Phase aber mal länger als 2Monate am Stück durchhalte bin sowohl stolz als auch überrascht


----------



## JackOnell (28. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gut für den Geldbeutel aber schlecht für Gesundheit und vor allem die Befähigung schlafen zu können (zumindest bei mir). Glücklicherweise hab ich die Schichtdienstzeiten mittlerweile hinter mir gelassen, hab aber großen Respekt vor denjenigen die das teilweise ihr Leben lang machen/gemacht haben.
> 
> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass Sport da zumindest nen kleinen Ausgleich schaffen kann.


Also da hat sich der Sport wirklich sehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht...
Also auf die Schichten bezogen bzw auf den Schlaf ist Sport schon fast ein muss, was ich jedem ans Herz legen kann.

Aber auch der Ausgleich zu 8 Stunden auf einem Bürostuhl mit 8 Monitoren im Blick.....


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Überhaupt den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch sitzen. Da könnte ich gar nicht jeden Abend auf der Couch verbringen.


----------



## JackOnell (28. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich Laufe auch generell vor der Arbeit, zB vor der Mittagschicht.....bin auch schon einen Halbmarathon vor der Nachtschicht gelaufen aber das brachte ab einer gewissen Uhrzeit Schmerz


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*



drebbin schrieb:


> Ich bin eher ein unkonstanter Typus was Sport angeht.



Deswegen ist so ein Verein gar nicht verkehrt. Man wird irgendwie etwas merh motiviert, zu kommen und wenn man da ist, macht man ja auch meist voll mit


----------



## Kinguin (29. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich laufe wenn dann morgens in der Frühe ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Und ich laufe eigentlich immer erst ab 21:00. 
Muss schön dunkel und ruhig sein.


----------



## drebbin (29. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Auch mit der Mütze aus dem Avatar?


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Wenn du wüsstest... 
Komm grad übrigens vom Joggerln.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Wenn ich laufe, dann nur um von A nach B zu kommen.
Da ich recht viel draußen bin geht mein Laufwerk lt. Handy gerne mal auf 20km hoch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich oute mich dann auch mal als Läufer 

Ist für mich ein guter Ausgleichsport um Stress abzubauen und um mein Gewicht zu halten  Ich bin auch schon einige Marathons gelaufen aber die sind mir mittlerweile doch etwas zu Zeitaufwändig in Sachen Training, so dass ich auf Halbmarathons umgeschwenkt bin. Zur Zeit laufe ich gerne die Rock'n Roll Halbmarathonserie. Die macht richtig Laune, findet aber leider nicht in Deutschland statt.


----------



## DarfVadder (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich bin letztens bei meinem ersten 5 Kilometer Lauf mitgelaufen


----------



## JackOnell (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Nicht schlecht 5 km sind schon viel...


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Kommt ganz darauf an, ob man sie in 20, 30 oder 40 Minuten läuft. 

Zur Bundizeit hab ich nach der Grundausbildng mal knapp unter 24 Minuten geschafft, heute wäre ich wohl froh wenn ich unter ner halben Stunde ankomme ohne halb tot zu sein.


----------



## Laudian (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich "laufe" auch gerne, aber nur auf Inline-Skates und wenn es draußen warm ist 
Dann aber auch ~30km in zügigem Tempo.

Wenn es demnächst mal wieder etwas wärmer wird werde ich auch wieder 2-3 mal die Woche unterwegs sein.


----------



## JackOnell (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt ganz darauf an, ob man sie in 20, 30 oder 40 Minuten läuft.
> 
> Zur Bundizeit hab ich nach der Grundausbildng mal knapp unter 24 Minuten geschafft, heute wäre ich wohl froh wenn ich unter ner halben Stunde ankomme ohne halb tot zu sein.


Ne, ne jeder km zählt 
Die Zeit ist echt nebensächlich...
Ich kann die auch unter 24 Laufen allerdings schaffe ich das nur mit 5
Bei den 24,5 km vor drei Wochen hatte ich 2h 21 min gebraucht


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

So weit würde ich niemals kommen... nach den 5km kannste mich einsargen wenn ich die in für mich halbwegs ordentlichem Tempo gemacht hab (sprich mit 150 Puls oder sowas).

Son bissl kommts ja schon auf die Geschwindigkeit an. Ich meine an manchen Tagen hab ich die 5 km schon fix zusammen wenn ich 10x durchs halbe Walzwerk gelatscht bin... aber das machste ja nicht mit nem dreistelligen Puls (da fällste zu sehr auf wenn du dich allzu schnell bewegst, kennst das ja ).

Also reine Strecke mache ich eigentlich die Woche über schon genug (das dürfte der Grund sein, warum ich trotz fast ohne Sport und trotz gutem/viel essen noch immer halbwegs schlank bin und der Ruhepuls noch bei 65-70 und nicht 90 ist...) aber wenns wirklich was bringen soll müsste ich da wirklich mehr tun. Meist fehlt schlicht die Motivation, so ehrlich muss man sein.


----------



## JackOnell (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Ich laufe immer gezielt in einer gewählten Pulszone, aber meist zwischen 150 und 170.

Nein Ruhepuls (morgens vor gemessen) liegt so +|- 50.

Die Zeit.... Ja ja die muss ich mir dafür auch immer abzwacken...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Aus meiner Erfahrung braucht es für die Motivation auch eine schöne Strecke. Wenn ich zuhause loslaufe bin ich in einer Minute an der Wupper und kann dann prima abschalten. Nach meinem letzten HM fällt es mir im Moment aber auch wieder schwer wieder zu laufen. Liegt aber auch am Wetter. Am Wochenende soll es ja schon wieder schön werden.

Lauf eine Zeit lang deine 5Km und mit der Zeit kommt vielleicht die Lust auf mehr  Früher bin ich auch maximal 5Km gelaufen. Jetzt haben wir am Wochenende eine nette Strecke die ist 18Km. Die machen wir mittlerweile auch mit links


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

50? Na bist doch fit ohne Ende.


----------



## DarfVadder (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich laufe immer gezielt in einer gewählten Pulszone, aber meist zwischen 150 und 170.
> 
> Nein Ruhepuls (morgens vor gemessen) liegt so +|- 50.
> 
> ...



Wie heißt die App die du verwendest?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich laufe immer gezielt in einer gewählten Pulszone, aber meist zwischen 150 und 170.
> ..



Ist aber eigentlich ein wenig hoch für ein Ausdauertraining. Wer sich ernsthaft fürs Laufen interessiert ob nun für Wettkämpfe oder nur fürs Wohlbefinden dem kann ich auf jeden Fall eine Leistungsdiagnostik empfehlen. Dann weiß man genau in welchen Pulszonen man welchen Effekt erwarten kann. Ein Puls über 150 ist, außer im Wettkampf, eher doch untypisch.


----------



## JackOnell (31. März 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Wie heißt die App die du verwendest?



Das Programm gehört zu meiner Pulsuhr (Mio Fuse)

@Alk
Jo ich denke schon das ich Fit bin

@Mac
Das waren nur gerade zwei Bilder die ich griffbar hatte...
und die Pulszonen ändern sich ja auch, ich habe wie gesagt einen Ruhepuls von ~50 und einen MAX von 203


----------



## JackOnell (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Läufer bei PCGH*

Gestern bin ich gefühlt durchs halbe Saarland gelaufen....

Meinem längsten Lauf ever, vllt auch mein Lehrreichster...

Vorne weg waren 30km im Visier, bzw alles über 25 wäre gut gewesen, ich habe mir 2 x Gel und 0,5 Liter Wasser mitgenommen.

Bei 14 Km hatte ich mir das erste Gel eingebaut, und schon sehr schnell gemerkt das mein Wasser knapp wird, denn nach dem Verzehr hatte ich plötzlich brannt ohne Ende.

Das Gel wirkte super plötzlich ein Feeling wie ein Körperreset, so hatte ich auch die 21,1 Km in 1:56:15 geschafft, und kurz den Gedanken ich könnte sogar weiter als 30 Km kommen.

Bei km 24 baute ich mir das zweite Gel ein und habe ca 15 min später meinen halben Liter Wasser aufgebraucht gehabt, dann viel auch noch die Pulsuhr aus weshalb ich bei der Aufzeichnung über 1 Km verloren habe.....

Absolut ausgetrocknet und genervt von der Pulsuhr habe ich dann die 30 auf dem Display noch voll gelaufen und mich dann von meinem Schatz abholen lassen.

Vllt habe ich auch das Laufen in der Sonne, am Mittag unterschätzt, aber so einen Durst hatte ich noch nie, es war auch der erste Einsatz von Gel für mich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit
Insgesamt habe ich letzte Woche 
79,38 Km abgespult davon einmal 22 und gestern die 31 km


----------

